

Ask HN: What's Your Personal Website Stack? - Jormundir

Hello Hackers,<p>After reading hacker news for awhile, I've seen plenty of nice blogs, often on peoples' personal websites.<p>I would like to make a personal website for my resume, portfolio, and also to write blog posts.<p>In googling what tools / platforms to use, you get loads of advertisements and unhelpful articles.<p>So how have you set up your personal website? How do you host it? Do you use wordpress or other types of content generators? (I'd like to keep a separation of my tech blog posts and my rants, do any tools out there give you a nice blog platform with organization, maybe tags or something?)
======
rachelbythebay
Dedicated server at ServerBeach. Linux. Apache. "Baked" pages (the /w/ ones,
at least). Baked with what? Something I wrote called "publog". Written in?
C++. It's just a bunch of flat files (both input and output).

No tags, no database. Just static data.

------
csixty4
Hosted on a $10/month DigitalOcean VPS.

Debian, Nginx W/SPDY patch, Percona, PHP-FPM, APC, WordPress, mysqltuner

WordPress Plugins: Quick Cache, Better WordPress Minify, Lazy Load, WP-HTML-
Compression, WP-Optimize, Types, WP-Paginate, Google Analyticator, Formidable,
Force Regenerate Thumbnails, WordPress SEO (Yoast)

Front-End Development: CodeKit (Sass, Compass), ImageOptim (raster image
compressor), Scour (SVG image compressor)

I think those are the major infrastructural pieces & performance tools.
Survived being on the front page of HN with the server 90% idle.

------
boolean
Pelican ([http://blog.notmyidea.org/pelican-a-simple-static-blog-
gener...](http://blog.notmyidea.org/pelican-a-simple-static-blog-generator-in-
python.html)) running on Webfaction.

~~~
theanalyst
Same here, Pelican + GH pages, simple to set up and hack upon if you're from
the python world

------
cryptos
I'm using a Python script that watches file changes in a directory, and
renders changed text files with templates to html files. The output is then
uploaded to the server.

------
yolesaber
I'm not much of a designer myself (although I am working on it, heh) so my
personal site is run using Logr, a static site generator written in Python
(uses Flask) with Bootstrap on the front-end. I'm hosting it on EC2 and its
served by Apache.

I wrote an article about how to set it all up.

[http://tangents.co/b/Get-Your-Flask-Apps-Up-And-Running-
Fast...](http://tangents.co/b/Get-Your-Flask-Apps-Up-And-Running-Fast-on-EC2)

------
gatesphere
My personal blog stack is toto + heroku (for free!) with karakuri. I host
downloads and code snippets in a github repo... it works wonders.

For my personal portfolio site, I use a custom written static site generator
in python (called ptah, it's on github), and I host it on a low-powered plug
server. I do some dev work on a raspberry pi with python and sqlite.

------
praveenyadav
Jekyll is best option if you want to serve your content fast. Github provide
option to host jekyll static page. I also have my blog and personal site on
github using jekyll.

Here it is - <http://pyadav.github.com/>

------
fookyong
Jekyll. Running on Heroku. Gets the job done and because everything is static,
it's blazing fast. I love managing my blog via CLI/git too.

Before that, Wordpress / Tumblr / Posterous (RIP) / etc etc.

Nothing is quite as elegant as Jekyll. It's not for everyone though.

~~~
joshguthrie
Seconded, static is definitely the way you want to go.

Hexo (<http://zespia.tw/hexo/>) is nice too if you're more of a node.js guy
and want to hack your way in/out.

------
nayefc
Gave Jekyll-Bootstrap a shot. It's very hard to customize the theme. Last
night, I switched to Middleman. If you know Ruby and want to customize your
theme, I highly recommend it.

Still haven't deployed yet but would probably go with Heroku or S3.

------
brent_noorda
I've tried a bunch of zero-budget options. The weirdest (and the one where
I've put most of my static stuff) is just to drop files into my
dropbox/Public. The resulting URL is real weird, but it's free and I have
complete control of the files.

------
jonascopenhagen
Shared hosting account with a home-made simple PHP blog system that writes
static files to disk. Even though I use shared hosting my site easily survived
several hours as #1 on the HN front page, simply because I use static files.

------
adlpz
Two sites, one a simple CV/Bio thingie written in Python running on Google's
App Engine. The other a blog written in Node + Express on a shitty $5/month
VPS. On Apache for statics, btw.

------
buttscicles
Nginx in front of Gunicorn + Flask fetching data from Postgres, which is
populated by an hourly cronjob. It's on a small ovh dedicated server, along
with other things.

------
Benferhat
I'd just host it on Google AppEngine for free and forget about it. You won't
see enough traffic to go over the free quota.

------
kristianp
Sounds like something I've used WordPress for in the past, hosted on a VPS
that already had a rails app running on it.

------
whostolemyhat
I'm using Django on Webfaction, and built a basic blog system in it to learn
how to use Django.

------
pkhamre
Octopress to compile a static set of pages served by nginx.

------
Madre
Nikola and i just upload the posts to webfaction.

------
NeutronBoy
Jekyll + S3.

Easy.

------
fla
vps + debian + nginx + node.js + mongodb

------
tferris
Node + Express

------
mattbillenstein
I'd do it in assembler.

